# Good saddle, or no?



## LoveForHorses97 (Mar 31, 2013)

So, I have a quarter horse gelding who's almost fully trained in western pleasure and also does a bit of roping, cutting, and barrel racing. I wanted to get a new saddle to have for play days and local shows and I really want to go with a black an white color scheme. I also want to learn roping and cutting! I found this saddle and I really like it, but I've heard that this place uses water buffalo for their saddles. It's not like they kept it a secret, they mentioned it on some of their adds, and the ones that didn't say water buffalo said something along the lines of 100% genuine leather. (Like this add) I'm going to go check it out within the next week or so, anyone know what I should look for to determine good leather quality? Please and thank you 

W/Roping Saddle Pkg Black with Rawhide 15"/16"/17"/18"


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

I wouldn't purchase anything that comes in a package deal for $375, its a cheaply made saddle that most likely wont fit your horse.


----------



## LoveForHorses97 (Mar 31, 2013)

I called the owner and asked what their policy was for trying out the saddle, and they allow it for a week with a down payment. 
My budget is kinda tight and I would prefer anything under $400. 
I wasn't really interested in the headstall and breast collar, as I have some already that would match any black saddle. I just loved the looks of the saddle. 
Does anyone know of a good quality saddle for a decent price ($500 or less) that's black? 
Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

no quality saddle can be sold that cheap. but, I dont' necessarily think that waterbuffalo hide is bad. it's more the tanning methods, the assembly, and the quality of the tree that make a cheap saddle a bad choice.


----------



## LoveForHorses97 (Mar 31, 2013)

Does anyone know of any good saddles for a decent price? Or have you found a used saddle anywhere that would be good for showing/playdays? That's black preferably 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Natalierose (Sep 21, 2013)

Go to horseclicks.com


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You can browse ebay to look for good used, name brand, saddles, but you aren't likely to find anything in that color scheme that will fit you and your horse.

Is there any way you could save up a bit more money? Corriente sells really nice working quality saddles, custom made, for a really good price. I got my heavy duty ranch saddle from them for less than $700, made exactly the way I wanted it.

As for the one you posted, you couldn't pay me to put it on a horse I _hated_.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

You can get good used saddles for a decent price. I just sold a nice black Circle Y for $600. Keep checking craigslist and Ebay. Horse clicks is another good suggestion.

Look into Dakota saddles. Their prices are very reasonable brand new so you should be able to get a used one within your budget. Dakota makes a lovely black barrel saddle with a white rawhide laced cantle that would fit your theme nicely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Unless someone has a closeout, cost or overstock Sale, you will not find any all Leather Western Saddle worth having for under 500.00 when it is New.

Most Good American Made Western Saddles start at 1,200.00 and up for New, now of course you can get a few Mexican Made Saddle Brands for 700.00 to 800.00 when New.

To be honest it may be hard to find a Good Used all Leather Saddle for 375.00, but it is possible, prices are higher now even for used as riding Season is Starting.

.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

Don't buy anything from that dude, he imports all of his stuff from India.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Loveforhorses, if you find something on ebay that peaks your interest, post a pic on here and someone will steer you right.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> Loveforhorses, if you find something on ebay that peaks your interest, post a pic on here and someone will steer you right.


Agreed, post a pic, but don't post the link... someone might snipe it from you. :lol:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I adore my new Corriente. They cost a bit more than your budget, but are so worth it. I would save up and get a good used saddle or a Corriente. I don't know about your color scheme but they DO take custom orders so they might make one in black for you. I paid $760 for mine with bucking rolls (a wade) but I bet you could get a barrel saddle even cheaper.

Anyway, any nice quality used saddle is better than brand new junk. Try not to get brand new junk if you can help it. Also, good quality used saddles hold their value (as do the Corrientes) but if you buy a cheapie saddle brand new you will likely loose a good chunk of money on it if you go to sell it.

What my Dad always says is that if you buy quality you have quality. If you buy junk, you have junk. Quality will hold its value.


----------



## LoveForHorses97 (Mar 31, 2013)

https://www.hilason.com/products/24...IL+PLEASURE+SADDLE+BLACK+HSCS801.aspx#reviews

What do y'all think of this? I wouldn't use it for showing lol but playdays and trail rides for sure! 
Thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

LoveForHorses97 said:


> https://www.hilason.com/products/24...IL+PLEASURE+SADDLE+BLACK+HSCS801.aspx#reviews
> 
> What do y'all think of this? I wouldn't use it for showing lol but playdays and trail rides for sure!
> Thank you
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry, you are going from bad to bad.

If you are OK with Cordura, try Abetta, Fabtron, Bighorn or Circle Y

If on a budget, look for used in those brands, your Horse will thank you by staying away from those Import Brands :wink:

.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Personally I don't like Hilason..so I would pass. Your question about leather quality, well that is only half the story, the real scary things are hidden away under the saddle in the cheapy brands, read this thread http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/so-you-want-buy-cheap-saddle-152113/ please don't risk your horses health and your own safety by buying cheap and new stuff.

I'm struggling to find anything in black, but look at this

Vintage Hereford Tex Tan Western Horse Saddle Leather Tooled 16" 15" Pretty Show | eBay

A saddle that is already broken in, who really wants a new saddle? fancy enough to show, and a better bet than one of the cheap new models.


----------



## skipsangelheir (Feb 9, 2013)

Hilasons are not the best. Same with double t. Here are a few eBay things,not leather, but still better than those brands . Circle Y Park and Trail Western Saddle | eBay

Idk the difference between gained and non gaited saddles, but this one looks decent. 15" Synthetic Gaited Saddle Western Black | eBay
Wintec 17" Western Saddle Practically New | eBay
For the price you are willing to spend you may need to get a synthetic. Maybe look on ebay, all these are off the first page from searching "black western saddle".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW is the REALLY a Circle Y Circle Y Park and Trail Western Saddle | eBay ? It doesn't look their normal quality.


----------



## skipsangelheir (Feb 9, 2013)

Here's another 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/171282859757?nav=SEARCH


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> WOW is the REALLY a Circle Y Circle Y Park and Trail Western Saddle | eBay ? It doesn't look their normal quality.


Yup, Circle Y started having someone make Cordura Models for them :wink:


.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

SouthernTrails said:


> Yup, Circle Y started having someone make Cordura Models for them :wink:
> 
> 
> .


*Sniff* well they could of chosen a nicer looking one. I have nothing against synthetic, but some just look nicer than others. Again though it is all about correct fit for horse and rider and a good skeleton in the saddle that counts.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

If I wanted a black saddle on a budget and were going for cordura, I like the Bighorn corduras. 

I've owned a couple of them and they both were nice. I had the "roper" style ones, but I would assume even their cheaper versions were nicer than say Abetta. I like Fabtron better than Abetta as well. The Abettas I've seen have some sort of synthetic covering on the fork/swells than when nicked tooks cheapie and white underneath. It's like some sort of vinyl. But the Bighorns and Fabtrons have either leather and/or cordura on the forks. Much better if your saddle gets nicked. 

Of course neither of my Bighorns fit my horses well either, which is why I sold them. But that is due to the tree and not the construction. The trees are Ralide and I just haven't had good luck with those fitting no matter what saddle they come in. But if they fit your horses, they are really durable, well made saddles. I had one of them (my first saddle) for about 15 years before selling it on.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> WOW is the REALLY a Circle Y Circle Y Park and Trail Western Saddle | eBay ? It doesn't look their normal quality.


Not surprised...Circle Y's are not good quality and haven't been for over a decade, no re-sale value and not worth the money.


----------



## SayiWont (Mar 17, 2009)

Not trying to hijack the thread, but I have a nice 15" black barrel saddle for sale that is well within your price range. You can PM me for more information if you're interested.


----------



## LoveForHorses97 (Mar 31, 2013)

I have good news! Went to a show last night and this morning with my friend's horse and won $300! She let me keep the money since I did most of the work preparing him, and as a present, she gave me enough money to afford a circle y  I've found a trail saddle by circle y that I do love and fits my horse! So I'm going to go pick it up this week and see how riding in it is! Thank you everyone for your help and advice!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrailTraveler (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats on the win! What great timing!


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

see, good things come to those who wait! congrats on your win and new saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rosebit78 (Mar 26, 2014)

you can get some decent deals on ebay if your careful, i just bought a saddle set for 150.00 on there. Its not brand name but it isnt junk either, and it fit our horse just fine. The only thing is if you are wanting to rope you need to spend more because that is so hard on the saddle. If you are just doing Western Pleasure then you can get away with decent and pretty.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Be careful not to get caught up on the "aesthetic value" of a saddle, as it might be pretty and blingy but it will either fall apart or will hurt your horses back. Whatever you buy it has to fit and I caution buying it off the internet as you can not try it on. If you can try on a few saddles from somewhere with a saddle fitter they can tell you what to look for in terms of bars and gullet, etc. For example my horse has a short back so rounded skirt would be best for him, and he is narrow up front with a bit of a wither. Not all saddles will fit him. I would honestly find a saddle that is for sale locally so you can try it on and have it looked at on your horses back before buying. You could end up with a very sore horse.

My trainer had been riding my horse last week and then I hopped on my horse for a bit and didn't want to change out to my rigging so I rode in his saddle. Saddle was old, dirty and didn't look like anything special at all, and when I rode in for awhile I noticed that my horse was moving a lot better and also I loved how comfortable it was compared to mine. I thought I liked mine which is a crates until I rode in his. Not pretty, but really good saddle.


----------

